# Fuel Car for the Leona Timber Company



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Now that I have my workspace done, I decided to put it to some use. My logging railroad needs a way to get fuel oil up to the machines at the logging camps, so I decided to convert an AMS Idler Flat to serve this purpose. Here is the general layout:





The body of the tank is a piece of 3" PVC which I decided to run the long way and have one big tank versus two smaller ones. More to come as I progress.

Chris


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Looks like a good start.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Finally got back to work on the fuel car. Tonight I added the side panels and end panel, along with the stake pockets to hold the side panels in. I also stressed them out with my Dremel tool. (This car is well used) I will cut one of the sides down to provide access to a smaller kerosene tank that will sit sideways across the car.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have finally found time to get back to my fuel car. I have the car painted the "corporate color" and the deck and the interior of the sideboards weathered. The two tanks have been fitted and the wood part of the cradles built. Once I paint the cradles, I can add the details to them.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice weathering on the deck and sideboards! 
What color will the tank get?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW UPPY That looks great. 

JJ


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

An unsual item of rolling stock. Great work! 
I looking forward to seing it finished. 

Alec


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys, I really appreciate it. I am pretty sure the tank will be black, but my son wants it to be silver. That debate rages on. I am debating whether or not to decal the car at all, since it is basically a home road piece for a Logging Line....any thoughts?

I weathered the car to give it the dirty look. I highly diluted those cheap walmart paints with water and airbrushed it onto the car. I started with very thin black and move to 2 shades of brown. Before reassembling the trucks, i painted the faces of the wheels. I also stained the cradles with some washes of paint.






Now I need to begin the detail weathering on the car itself. Once that is done I can add the cradles and mount them to the deck. Then it is on to the tanks and a few details to the deck of the car including drums and some tools.

Thanks for looking,

Chris


----------

